# Baby canary close to death



## Teresa

I've just been handed a 2-week old baby canary who was separated from his mother yesterday because she was pecking him and wouldn't feed him.
Since then he's not eaten or drank and has been exposed to room temperature. 
He's cold and listless, eyes closed, looks dehydrated, and his breathing is very fast and shallow. He hasn't pooped for hours. I've put him on a heating pad and will give him electrolytes as soon as his temperature has stabilised. If that works, I will give him some formula next (with an eye dropper?), but I don't know *how much and how often to feed him*, or whether he will need medicating.
Any advice greatly appreciated -- this is a real heart-breaker...


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, probably like most here, I don't really know anything about baby canaries. However, I did a search for you and posted some links below. I imagine much like a neo-natal baby pigeon they need to be kept warm (95 degrees or so) and both warmed and hydrated before attempting to feed. Make a hydration fluid by adding 2 teaspoons of sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of salt and a pinch of baking soda (bicarbonate of soda) to 8oz of warm water and use an eye dropper (like in the video clip(s), but instead of food, hydration fluid) to give maybe 4 drops to start and another 4 drops a half an hour later and see if s/he has perked up a bit. Before feeding real food, like in the links, I would also want to get some energy into the little one, by taking an equal amount hydration fluid and mix it with and equal part of honey, so a 1:1 mix (1 teaspoon of each), and give 4 drops of this a few times to make sure s/he has enough energy in her/his little body to start to digest real food.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7752594559238412178#docid=-4084296951847960933

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7752594559238412178#docid=-319710717518685106

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jxq0Wg4JYs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nei7NFb2A3I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuUAcuN_epw&feature=related

http://birdpoet.com/articles/Canary-baby-food.html

Good luck with this little one,

Karyn


----------



## Teresa

Thank you so much, Karyn!

The baby is still alive, the breathing is softer and he has moved a little, but hasn't opened his eyes at all.
The heating pad and the electrolytes have worked a treat, and I've even managed to give him a little runny formula, one tiny drop at a time placed inside the tip of his beak -- he swallowed it okay. (I was very careful, to make sure he didn't aspirate.)
I've since discovered that his left foot is broken  but I haven't tried to splint it or anything while his life hangs in the balance. Poor baby, he either fell or was pushed off the nest last night, because his owner found him in the bottom of the cage this morning. I also found his father was ill some time back and wasn't taken to the vet's or medicated properly. There's a possibility that the baby may have been ill too, and that's why he was rejected. He may also have other injuries. 

Thanks again. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, thanks for the update. Well, you put the brake on they way things were going for the time being, let's hope it is enough to turn things around for this little one. Did the father survive his sickness and any idea of what it was or the symptoms he presented? You do have your work cut out for you, as s/he will need food every few hours for a number of days yet, you may want to still give a bit of hydration fluid, but by tomorrow I would think that this baby should get enough fluids from the hand formula going forward. As for the foot, a bit of tape placed below and above the toes should be enough to splint the foot for something this tiny, here is a link where vet wrap was used to get an idea on it. Again, good luck, and please keep us updated.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ar-given-tiny-rare-chick-straighten-feet.html

Karyn


----------



## garacari

You've done all the right things so far! Very important to keep this baby warm. How feathered is the bird? In addition to the heating pad (do not put him on it directly) try to keep the air around him warm and dark (maybe a shoebox).

Best way to feed the little guy is with a one cc/ml syringe with a white tip. If you don't have it, a dropper will do. However, it's much less difficult to aspirate the bird with a syringe and white tip. 

Important feeding tips - the food must be warm. Depending on the age of the baby he will have to be fed either every 15 minutes to half hour in very small increments, e.g. .01-.03ml for a hatching, .3-.6 for a nestling and 1.0 every 30-45 for a fledge. 

Don't worry too much about water right now. Use a very runny solution of Kaytee Exact (or similar). If you see signs of extreme dehydration, try mixing the formula with a Pedilyte solution rather than water. If severely dehydrated and vomiting the best was to administer fluid is subq - but I don't think you're at that point yet. 

Keep checking in!


----------



## Teresa

Thank you both so much for your feedback!
I have good news: baby is *so much better*!

On Monday I took him to my avian vet. You should have seen everybody at the clinic going all goo-goo-ga-ga over the little fellow!  She confirmed he was no longer dehydrated and was recovering well, but was a little concerned about the left eye which he wouldn't open (but did 2 hours later).

About the foot, she couldn't feel any fracture on the toes, and the toes on the other foot have also started to curl, so that he stands on his ankle joints. But there is sensitivity on both feet, and he can push back against our finger.
The vet said it would be best to wait a few days, because even the lightest splint might be too heavy for him. But the method used in the link is very interesting, and I'll bear it in mind. The vet also said to watch for any signs of splayed legs -- I haven't seen them, but made his nest walls steeper, just in case.

He's going to be 3 weeks old on Friday. I've been feeding him every 2 hours until midnight, then 4 am, then every 2 from 8 am onwards. He's very alert and peeps enthusiastically for food. I've called him *Xi-ri*.

First pic, last Saturday, when I got him:










And today (you can see his left foot in this one):


----------



## garacari

Oh! He's looking so much better!!!


----------



## zosterops

i just finished weaning my baby canary 3 weeks ago he is the sweetest baby lol 
its easy to see whats in their crops at this stage give him a week and you will know when he is hungry he/she will make lots of noise ...lol well mine did every time i walked in the room 
have fun with it not everyone gets to rais baby canaries by hand


----------



## Teresa

Zosterops, you're so right, he's a bundle of joy!
Can you imagine that his owner amitted she'd only handed him over to me cause she didn't want a dead creature in her house, rather than because he needed help? Some people, honestly!!

Karyn, I forgot to tell you about his father -- he survived and looks well, but I don't know if he simply got over it or became a carrier.

Do you want a laugh? This was me trying to feed him earlier on, whilst holding the camera with one hand and laughing all the while. Between us, we made an unholy mess!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNzNpVL5qNI


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, you have done a remarkable job of bringing this little back from the edge, you should be proud of yourself, at this point, as not everyone could have done this, the title of your thread, based on the first photo, was a very apt one. I watched the video and it was very entertaining, seeing his little crop fill up. The one thought I did have was that if he is getting all his hydration just from the food, you may want to make the hand-feeding formula just a touch thinner so it has a little more moisture content.

Another thought I had is, just before feeding so his crop is empty, is to do some gentle therapy on his legs and feet, To very gently massage and slowly unfurl his all his toes a number of times, so the can start to get used to them being extended, and pump his legs up and down a bit, as this should also help bring some limberness and strength to the general area. Keep up the great job.

Karyn


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful job, Teresa! Very well done! I hear you on the "I don't want it dead at my place" .. I get that quite a bit when people bring me little ones that are truly knocking on death's door when they arrive.

Doing some physical therapy on that little clutched foot would be great as Karyn suggested. You might also consider making a tiny little "shoe" for that foot.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings

That is adorable, I really hope he makes it! best wishes for you and the little one.


----------



## Ede-bird

I just found this thread, and want to tell you that you have done an excellent job with this baby! It sounds like his eyes opened right on schedule I am a member of other bird forums that have sections for special needs birds, so if Xi-ri's little feet remain clubbed feel free to PM me for some info. I have a special needs Grass Parakeet that was horribly crippled by the "care" of a previous owner, and have set up a special cage for her - she bumbles happily along chirping and saying 'hello' and living a contented and as pain free as possible life


----------



## mr squeaks

Teresa, I'm flyin' by to add my KUDOS for the remarkable job you have done with Xi-ri!!

He sure looks so enthusiastic while being fed!!

And, I'm so glad you were able to have your Vet check him out!

I, too, will be avidly waiting for updates! One of these days we will be saying "I can't believe that is the same canary!" 

Sending ALL THE BEST with Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Ivor

Oh my god what a lovely baby!!! Teresa you must to feel very proud of yourself, you did such a great job, he is so fragile and tiny but even that you put all your efford, Now you can say that is your own baby and you laid that egg!!! ~

Ivette


----------



## zosterops

Teresa said:


> Zosterops, you're so right, he's a bundle of joy!
> Can you imagine that his owner amitted she'd only handed him over to me cause she didn't want a dead creature in her house, rather than because he needed help? Some people, honestly!!
> 
> Yep i see that happen all the time people just dont want to have to deal with death
> 
> well i better get back to feeding ...lol
> 5 zebra finches ...Done
> now all that left for hand feeding are the lovebirds cockatiels and budgies only 30 more babies to feed man this is a lot of work ...lol


----------



## Teresa

Thank you all so much for your support and encouragement!
I'm going to try the physio just as described. Fingers crossed! 

Karyn, at that point I was giving him a few drops of water after the food, but since then I found it easier just to dilute the formula a little more. Thank you for confirming that was the right way to go! I've never looked after a canary before, and he's so very little I'm scared of doing the wrong thing.
I'm still worried that he may carry some disease his parents might have. I know they laid 6 eggs, and that was the only one that hatched.

Ede-bird, thank you so much for your offer of advice and support! Say hello to your special-needs girl from me.

When I find the time (yeah, right... ) I really need to write an update on my pigeons! I'm looking after 5 ferals and a homer, and I'm keeping my vet VERY busy! You may remember Piper (bitten wing, flightless) and baby Sammy Tarheel (who turned out to be a hen, lol, and needed to be hand-fed for 7 months -- PPMV). Then there's Hercules (4 operations to save his life and his leg), Pippin (sickly youngster, handed to me by the vet to foster), Abby (clipped by a car, scalped, and with a dislocated femur) and proud George (trapped by a wing, neurological damage, found in shock). Add to that a collie and 3 demented cats and you get... chaos...


----------



## Ede-bird

Sounds like my house


----------



## Teresa

Xi-ri is doing really well! 
He's alert, bouncy, and has a terrific appetite! I whistle to him when I go into the room, and he replies with a flurry of peeps! 

And today he grabbed my finger with the toes in his left foot! He's starting to uncurl them!!! It can't be because of my timid attempts at massaging his leg and feet, so he must be getting his strength back.
The toes in the right foot, which began curling later, haven't straightened out yet, but now I feel confident they will. I wonder if it was muscle atrophy caused by the long period of starvation...


----------



## garacari

That is so sweet! I'm so glad to hear things are going well for the baby!


----------



## altgirl35

awww, i'm so glad i came on to check out pt today, it's been a while.
i must say i'm very jealous i would love to raise and keep a little canary..
my only suggestion would be to give him a custard type dish/nest so he can tuck into it more and wont be so wobbly on his feet come feeding time


----------



## altgirl35

you can make little shoes for his feet if they don't uncurl soon, have had to do this with many songbirds with clenched feet
heres is pic i use a thick piece of thin cardboard like from the cover of a paper back book or that infuriating plastic that so many things are packaged in.
i tape each toe in its proper position with each toenail just over the edge with a thin strip of paper tape, that's the only kind of tape that should be against his skin, then put a stronger medical tape over that.
leave it on for about 7-10 days.
usually u can just cut the stronger medical tape and get his whole foot wet and the paper tape will release it's bond


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, sounds like little Xi-ri is making steady improvements with each passing day and I think a great deal of this has to do with the wonderful care you are providing him. It was good to hear that he grabbed your finger today and malnutrition can absolutely cause problems with a bird's motor skills developing properly, from poor muscle and bone development taking place. I am hopeful you will be able to help correct the problem, with help from altgirl35 and from doing the physiotherapy therapy. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Pawbla

He looked... so fragile, lifeless, and tiny in the first pic. And in the second one... it's a pretty big change!

Keep up with your excellent work! You'll end up with a tame canary now .


----------



## Teresa

altgirl35 said:


> awww, i'm so glad i came on to check out pt today, it's been a while.
> i must say i'm very jealous i would love to raise and keep a little canary..
> my only suggestion would be to give him a custard type dish/nest so he can tuck into it more and wont be so wobbly on his feet come feeding time


Hi Altgirl35,

First of all, I have good news for you: the seagull you helped me with (suspected botulism and a growth in the foot) healed completely and has been safely released! And a fallen seagull nestling was delivered to the Centre for the Rehabilitation of Marine Animals after a good feed, and he's doing great and learning to eat for himself!

About the custard dish: sorry about my ignorance, we don't have custard here, so no special dishes for it... His nest was bought in a pet shop, and it's the shape of half a sphere. Do you mean I should get him a deeper or shallower one? 

About the foot splint, that was my first thought too, but after checking his toes, my avian vet told me to wait a few days and see, and then have him checked again to see whether to splint. It seems he's lived up to her expectations, because the toes are starting to uncurl -- I'm just thrilled about it!


----------



## Teresa

2.30 PM TODAY:

He's clambering everywhere now...










His toes are uncurling:










Here he is in action, so much so I feared he might try to jump out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEk_VN4yUCg

After eating. Feeding time is a lot less messy now, as we're both getting the hang of it. Using the 1 ml syringe is also better.
In this video, I offered him another drop but baby was full... and getting sleepy, lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZH1GFCVAY8


----------



## altgirl35

awesome to hear that about the gulls, so glad to help and not actually have to be the doing it for a change!!!
as for the custard dish, i'll try to find a pic, but basically you want to find a dish that's just a little bit bigger than him but has high sides, not so high that he can't back up and out to poop but high enough for when he tucks down to sleep it will be a little higher than his head, so when he's sleeping he is surrounded by the tissue to help him keep warm and cozy.
okay now i go look for some pics


----------



## altgirl35

here's a pic of a house finch i had in a custard dish in a my homemade brooder


----------



## spirit wings

awwww! what do you feed those babies, the kaytee? I want a canary so bad, worry about my new kitty though, how could I put a cage where the kitten can not scare it?


----------



## altgirl35

not sure what to feed a canary, but the songbirds i feed a recipe very similar to the fons diet (formula for nestling songbirds)
i would be scared to have a cat around a little bird like a canary, a large parrot i wouldn't worry so much about but i think it would be unfair to the bird to have a cat staring at you all day thinking about eating you.
i know there are people out there that have cats and birds, i myself won't ever have a cat again, i just have too many birds now that started to come into my life after my last cat passed away.
one of my favorite cartoons, lol


----------



## spirit wings

altgirl35 said:


> not sure what to feed a canary, but the songbirds i feed a recipe very similar to the fons diet (formula for nestling songbirds)
> i would be scared to have a cat around a little bird like a canary, a large parrot i wouldn't worry so much about but i think it would be unfair to the bird to have a cat staring at you all day thinking about eating you.
> i know there are people out there that have cats and birds, i myself won't ever have a cat again, i just have too many birds now that started to come into my life after my last cat passed away.
> one of my favorite cartoons, lol


hee hee! funny. yes, she is young and I can see her wanting to... well..do what cats do, even though she only has one front leg.. I'll have to wait. I would want to put the cage here by my computer since Im here alot.


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, I had a look at the video clips and, you're right, he's all over the place . I took this as a very good sign and this sorta hyper-activity will help to sooner build strength, muscle and dexterity in all his limbs.

Karyn


----------



## Teresa

It's midnight, and he's just had his last feed before daybreak.
He's getting stronger, can put away 2ml of formula now (yay!) and his toes are uncurling! Occasionally he grips my finger with his toes, and that's so cute!

Altgirl35, thank you so much for the pic and the info. (And the cartoon, lol!) His nest is probably the right shape then, as it does everything you said. And I usually 'frill' the tissues it's lined with around the baby after he's eaten.

About his formula, I've been mixing 1/2 songbird hand-rearing formula (the only one that's available here in Portugal) with 1/2 non-dairy baby cereal with honey, which includes calcium, vitamins and a probiotic. He loves it, but baby pigeons hate it, along with all the other recipes I've tried -- so it's tube-feeding for them... Found one today, in fact. Four weeks old, lying in full sun on the ground, more dead than alive, caked in poop and covered in mites. That was 7 hours ago, and he's made it this far. Fingers crossed!

Spirit Wings, I understand your concern about having cats and birds. Even when the cats are very tame, small birds can get frightened. I keep new arrivals in a room the cats are never allowed in.
My resident pigeons are in my study, their cages high enough to feel safe. And then there's Hercules... only 300 g, but when he was in the carrier (ready for a trip to the vet) and my 7 Kg cat Lawrence pressed his nose against the mesh, Hercules gave him such a wingslap, the cat never tried it again! 
When I let the pigeons out to exercise, I first make sure the cats are out of the room and double-lock the door.


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, sounds like he is coming along quite nicely and the formula you have him on sounds good as well. Please continue to keep us updated and some new pics when you get a chance would be great. It also sounds like you have your hands full on the pigeon front, bless you.

Karyn


----------



## Teresa

*Very worried about Xi-ri*

He's been eating well and everything, but the progress with his toes seems to come and go. And when I fed him an hour ago his nest was all wet and smelt like Salmonella.
I googled 'canaries salmonella' to see if there were reported cases and got really scared when I found an article on Salmonella osteomyelitis in canaries, which is diagnosed by bone/articulation deformations with or without intestinal infection. I don't know what to think. I've already got more on my plate than I can handle tomorrow, but I'll have to find a way to take him back to the vet's, only I don't know if they'll be able to do the tests.

Please send healing thoughts his way.

New photo:


----------



## Pigeonlove

Healing thoughts to Xi-ri! He's beautiful! Joni


----------



## altgirl35

i would just treat him for it with antibiotics


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, a course of antibiotics may be wise, considering the father's history. In a bird this young and still developing, you may want to ask your vet about using TMS (Trimethoprim/Sulfa) and not Baytril, as Baytril has be cited for having a negative effect in growing birds on their cartilage/bones, and TMS is noted as a more "gentle" antibiotic, but still effective against salmonella. Also, a bird this young should be treated at the same time with Nystatin to prevent a secondary yeast infection developing, from use of an antibiotic.

I would still work on doing the physio with him and see if the vet has a good quality vitamin supplement that you could add to his food.

You've doing great with him,

Karyn


----------



## mr squeaks

Sending *HEALING* and _*Conforting*_ thoughts to Xi-ri and you...

With Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## goga82

i been looking at this thread for a while and always thought what do i know about canaries, no reason to read the thread.
but something told me to look.
and wow... im actually emotional right now, cause that baby been thry so much, and i can imagine all your hard work and devotion that been put in to this tiny little bird.
i would actually send u some tyoe a thank you gift. something.. just to say how much i appreciate what u have done.

And about that salmonela, it could be the case, and then it dont have to be it at all. we as a bird parents we tend to worry to much..
I panick if my baby pigeons change color of their poop even tho i know i been changin the diets and so on and so on

Pictures look amazing, and i honestly love that bird wth all my heart..
wish i was there to help u out somehow.

u done such a great job...

i could only see one video.. other two couldnt open for some reason.
but the first one ..is wow, he wants to survive, and he will do anything to survive.

i wish him all the best. from my heart..
i really do love him..

keep up the good work .. and kkeep us posted. 
im hoping for one picture every day ......
i loveeeeee you little bird


----------



## Teresa

*I've lost him.*

At his last feed late last night he didn't seem interested in his food, and only had 1 ml. I checked the heating pad was at the right temperature and let him rest till morning.
But first thing this morning he didn't greet me as usual. He was very quiet, breathing slowly, closing his eyes often. There was still a little food in his crop. I gave him some warm electrolytes and a drop of Bactrim (TMS) and massaged his crop, hoping to keep him going until the vet's opened. But he was very unresponsive and only managed to sip a few drops. A few minutes later he opened his eyes, took a deeper breath and then snuggled into my hand and closed his eyes again for the last time.
It's unbelievably sad.

Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts, and for all the advice and encouragement. We'll just have to believe he's flying high now, free of the cares of this world.


----------



## altgirl35

oh my heart is broken, i'm so sorry teresa, you brought him so far, i thought for sure he was out of danger.
tears in my eyes, my deepest sympathy
rest in peace little one


----------



## Dobato

Teresa, this is just such extremely sad news. You did such a wonderful job bringing him back from the brink and to now hear this, it is truly heartbreaking. Perhaps we should have got him started on antibiotics earlier, I guess we'll never know, please accept my sincerest condolences. Yes, rest in peace tiny one.

Karyn


----------



## spirit wings

Im so sorry.


----------



## Ede-bird

Fly high and free Xi-ri and know you were loved. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reti

I am so sorry Teresa. I was following this story and was so happy to see his progress. I can't believe his gone now.

Reti


----------



## Teresa

I meant to ask the vet for a necropsy so we could learn something from this tragedy, perhaps even enough to avert the next, but I wasn't able to. Right after he passed I fell ill myself -- headaches, sore throat, gastroenteritis from hades -- and have just become reasonably functional. As so much time had elapsed, I had no choice but to put his tiny little body to rest today.

Thank you all for your help and your kind words. I guess that, however many times we are faced with being unable to save them all, we will still never be prepared when they are taken from us. We just learn to pick ourselves up faster to fight the next fight.


----------



## marthaluvsbirds

Hi Teresa,
Your post got to me. I was doing a random search to help my little baby canary that suffered from heat stroke during fledging time and I came across yours. Mine has been doing great, but he will only eat out of a teaspoon. I have raised chicks on my formula before no problems, but this guy I had to tweak it a bit to make him feed.
Its all so unfortuate, but I have failed, when effort has been put in. 
Hang on the alarm went off (chick calling) time to feed him. Husband calls hears the bird feeding and then all of the suddent I scream. . .
The chick is on my finger and dropped off dead. Quick as an eye blink.
Honestly honey this message was live from me to you. It happens all the time and it really hurts, everytime.
What I keep saying to myself is ok - I still have 16 chicks with parents in breeder cages and my aviary. My problem is how to explain it to the kids. They think mum can bring anything back from the dead and I can't, I just try my best. I can't bring back the dead, but I was hoping they could hold a funeral. I also lost two 5 day olds because of the up and down of the temps here in Sydney Australia. We have 3 days of heat and then it drops to late autumn again. My husband says thats what is messing it all up.
I read all the posts and would like to comment on the friend of yours that can't keep her birds right.
Breed - with lots of effort.
Other wise keep male and female apart and collect the eggs.
Pets are animals and want to repreduce. If you can't afford to give them the right care. Don't have them. Or buy a pet rock.
I have been trying to breed my canaries and start something up the last few years. I would maybe like to show or maybe sell. I respect my animals and treat them as they and "they do have the same feelings and needs of us" (just in different ways).
Grrr to non animal lovers.
Much respect for your baby passing - I have three this afternoon in little boxes ready for funerals.
Lots of love and comradship,
Martha


----------



## rosie

Teresa said:


> I've just been handed a 2-week old baby canary who was separated from his mother yesterday because she was pecking him and wouldn't feed him.
> Since then he's not eaten or drank and has been exposed to room temperature.
> He's cold and listless, eyes closed, looks dehydrated, and his breathing is very fast and shallow. He hasn't pooped for hours. I've put him on a heating pad and will give him electrolytes as soon as his temperature has stabilised. If that works, I will give him some formula next (with an eye dropper?), but I don't know *how much and how often to feed him*, or whether he will need medicating.
> Any advice greatly appreciated -- this is a real heart-breaker...



Well, I also have a baby Canary about 1&1/2 weeks old and he does not have his mom as she flew away yesterday. So we kept him warm and we feed him about 2 times an hour so u can try the same if I help you please let me know


----------

